# Mod'ing a 2.7t at 150k miles...bad idea?



## outinfront75 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just need some opinions on this.
I really want to start mod'ing my '02 2.7t six speed. It has performed flawlessly until now (clutch went out-yes, I know it's a huge repair). But I'm thinking if I pull the engine to replace the clutch, why not just go to work on it. Problem is it has 150k on the clock. 
I know the 2.7t is one of the toughest, if not THE toughest, engines Audi has ever produced. But is it really a good idea at this point to turn this thing into a Stg 2 or 2+ car? I mean, it has performed very well since I bought this thing 15k miles ago, but at 150K miles? 
OPINIONS PLEASE, before I drop 10 large into this thing to bring it up to spec. Thank you, all.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Well if your going to pull the engine out... why not go in and do the major components for piece of mind ? Refresh the bottom end and giver man !


----------



## AWDb5Dub (Oct 22, 2009)

Mine has 182k on the clock got the APR tune at 174k and i would trust my car to stage 3. I would recommend going the suspension route first cuz thats one of the only issues i have had until i replaced mine a couple weeks ago. Make sure your car is ready for the transformation as far as maintanence like timing belt, brakes and hoses and such before dumping 6 grand into stage 2 or 3. Just my $ .02


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

I just picked up a 02 A6 2.7t with 200k km and got a Revo Stg 1 flash without even thinking. If it fails... it most likely would have anyway...but atleast you had lots of fun in the meantime. 
So ya like i said before. Just take the time and refresh the bottom end and giver with upgrades !


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I wouldn't even open the motor up at that mileage, and definitely wouldn't mess with the bottom end. I doubt you'll even notice any wear in it. I took my V6 TDI (which is the same basic design, ie bulletproof) apart at 230K and the bores still show the factory honing marks.

If the motor's out already then slap some K04s on it, re-seal the cam covers and sump pan and have some fun


----------

